# pensacola pier: where on the pier were the cobia caught on Mon.??



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Where on the pier were the cobia caught mon?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all seen on the end as far as we could throw.... saw alot of fish outta range.


----------

